# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Малинуа - кто они такие?

## Tatjana

Эту тему я хочу посвятить рабочему виду  бельгийских овчарок - малиноиз или малинуа. Последние годы на Чемпионатах Мира ФЦИ ИПО эта порода доминирует, показывая одни из лучших результатов. В чем секрет?
У нас в Эстонии пока малинуа единицы. Несколько их служит в эстонской полиции. Опыта а работы с разведением и спортивных результатов в нашей стране нет.

Хочу представить читателям форума человека, который знает о малинуа гораздо больше. 
Алексей Вяткин - дрессировщик с Украины. 



Его выступлениея со своими малинуа Гросс и Зума я увидела на видео с Международного Чемпионата CACIT IPO FCI "Кубок Украины 2006", г. Одесса. 
Послушание Гросса:
http://www.vyatkin.com.ua/media/Odes...odessawinb.wmv 
Защита Гросса:
http://www.vyatkin.com.ua/media/Odessa/Grossodessa1.wmv 
Защита Зумы:
http://www.vyatkin.com.ua/media/Odes...dessadecoy.wmv 

Я написала письмо Алексею. Так произошло наше первое знакомство.
Оказывается Алексей 14 лет работал В США. Ему довелось заниматься в ведущими специалистами. Несколько лет назад он начал обучаться методам бесконфликтной дрессировки у Ivana Balabanova и Michale Ellis в США -  известных американских дрессировщиков.
Алексей любезно согласился рассказать нам о своих собаках и том опыте, который он имеет с ними в работе.

У меня первые вопросы: 
Представьте Ваших собак, где можно посмотреть их происхождение?
Насколько в Мире существует разница между рабочим и выставочным разведением малинуа?
Что за программа "Малинуа на Украине"?
Какие неоспоримые достоинства породы? Какие недостатки?
Как можно охаратеризовать этих собак в повседневной жизни?

Остальные вопросы по мере дальнейшего разговора.

----------


## Tatjana

Продолжение разговора смотреть тут http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=157&start=0

----------


## Nikolai

поиллюстрирую немножко.

----------


## Nubira

Ой, а что это за маленькое очарование? это случайно не та, что с Украины приехала?  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

Именно та! :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

Я так и подумала! тогда выложу в тему видео с выступления ее родственника, это дубль-помет
Vyatkins' Glock 
B-94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMn-NhkrOaM

С-94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtgdNK-A3hQ

----------


## Nikolai



----------

